# Gentling



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Your puppy needs to be handled by familiar people before unfamiliar people, adults before children, women before men, and girls before boys


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-gentling


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting! Thanks. Wow that's a good puppy! &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That was interesting..thanks! 
Whimsy will not take a treat at the vets. She did when she was a little puppy, but she doesn't anymore!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> That was interesting..thanks!
> Whimsy will not take a treat at the vets. She did when she was a little puppy, but she doesn't anymore!!


that's typical. Most dogs go to the vet with no gentling experience. . The smells alone are enough to stress a dog. Dr. Yins book I mentioned on the other thread should be read by all vets even at $100 . They can afford it . lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good video! That pup is the best!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Wow, great video! So timely for me. Abby's 11 wks old, so the perfect time for me to start gentling with her. Thanks, Dave!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video! Chester will fall asleep on the vets table.:laugh:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So Dave, there is something I have been wondering. Leo behaves like Milo with every single person he has come in contact with whether man, woman or child. He is truly like putty in a human's hand. He was one of 7 puppies in the litter in which one of them got crosswise across the birth canal and couldn't be turned so they were delivered by C-section. The mama dog couldn't nurse the first 3 weeks and only partially after that so the puppies were mostly hand-fed. Did this contribute to Leo's absolute acceptance of handling from people or was it other handling/socializing done by the breeder or is it simply Leo's natural temperament to be completely trusting of any human hands? Obviously, I am very pleased with Leo's enjoyment of human contact. Grooming, vet visits and interactions with people are much easier than if he struggled or showed fear or aggression or hyper excitability. I've just been curious about why?


----------

